# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Калининградская обл. и г. Калининград, вливайтесь!!!!

## Карнелия

Доброго времени суток всем-всем-всем!!!! Очень надеюсь встретиться здесь с калининградцами! Познакомимся, поделимся, встретимся, опытом обменяемся! Давайте? :Grin:

----------


## Карнелия

Ну, где же вы, коллеги? Просто не может, мне кажется, такого быть, что на этом прекрасном сайте одна единственная калининградка))))))

----------


## yurgesovna

> Ну, где же вы, коллеги? Просто не может, мне кажется, такого быть, что на этом прекрасном сайте одна единственная калининградка))))))


Привет из Балтийска!!!!!Попозже состыкуемся?????

----------


## Два в одном

а чего кричать)) здесь мы)

----------


## Olgazve

Семнадцать лет прожила в Калининградской области

----------


## Два в одном

Все калининградцы скрылись??????? Чего в виртуале общаться, то? У нас область в пределах досягаемости, сейчас лето- не проще ли в кафешке посидеть? Устроим встречу? Только среди недели....плиз.....
Мы- Наталья и Елена- г.Калининград. тел 89118559554-звоните!

----------


## laks_arina

Привет землякам!!! Живу в Калининграде, работаю в детском саду.

----------


## laks_arina

> Мы- Наталья и Елена- г.Калининград. тел 89118559554-звоните!


Девочки, вы аниматорами работаете?

----------


## Два в одном

...И аниматорами тоже. Я работаю во Дворце творчества "Янтарь", Судостроительная, 2, около "Родины"(теперь "Киноленд"), Наташа сидит с малым- ему 2 года. Приходи к нам по субботам-воскресеньям (правда если есть заказы) в "Папашу Беппе" на Балтийской :))

----------


## Два в одном

Если есть заказы мы работаем там с 11 до 13.00

----------


## laks_arina

> ...И аниматорами тоже.


Девочки, а вы могли бы прийти в детский сад на утренник и сыграть каких-нибудь персонажей?

----------


## квочка

ПРИВЕТ всем! НАШ славный город гусев присоединяется в моём лице  :Girl Blum2:  :Yahoo:  :Ok: 
Желаю чтобы все!!!!
видела всех раньше но стеснялась тревожить....поддерживаю полностью.алиса.спасибо.
.

----------


## КатяРозин

Привет Калининград!

----------


## Два в одном

:Smile3:  С наступившим Новым годом! Если никто не против-может встретимся, калининградцы?? 


> Привет Калининград!

----------


## КатяРозин

> С наступившим Новым годом! Если никто не против-может встретимся, калининградцы??


И Вас с наступившим! Я не против встретиться, но я новичок в этом деле)

----------


## Два в одном

Катюша где ты, кто ты и чем занимаешься?

----------


## КатяРозин

Я живу в 15 км от Калининграда) Работаю бухгалтером, а в свободное время провожу ДР друзьям, юбилеи. И была одна маленькая свадьба) Я не волшебник, я только учусь!

----------


## Два в одном

Мы все не волшебники- а если бы были ими- вряд ли бы общались на всяких форумах-:)) Февраль-апрель как-то посвободнее- можно и встретиться, ау- откликнитесь, кто писал в темку...

----------


## КатяРозин

> Мы все не волшебники- а если бы были ими- вряд ли бы общались на всяких форумах-:)) Февраль-апрель как-то посвободнее- можно и встретиться, ау- откликнитесь, кто писал в темку...


я за))

----------


## gavrilyuk

Девочки,  всем привет!!! Очень рада познакомиться!!!! 2 года живу в Калининграде,  в данный момент в декрете.

----------

